# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Ontgiftingskuren zijn zinloos - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Ontgiftingskuren zijn zinloos!* 

Het aanbod aan allerlei kuren en diëten om het lichaam te ontgiften of te ‘ontslakken’ is groot. 
Op het internet vind je bijvoorbeeld tientallen ‘ontgiftingsdiëten’, met namen als *Detoxdieet, 
*Het supersnelle Detox-dieet, 
*Citroensapkuur, 
*Kruidentheevasten, 
*Maagdarmsparend Dieet, 
*Rijst vastendieet, 
*Sapvasten, 
*Vruchtenvasten, 
*Weivasten, 
*Zuiverend dieet, 
*Groene dieet, enzovoorts. 


*Theorie achter dit soort kuren*

Theorie achter dit soort kuren is dat het lichaam regelmatig moet gezuiverd worden van allerlei schadelijke afvalstoffen of ‘slakken’ die we via onze voeding, de omgeving, enz. binnenkrijgen. 

Men doelt dan op onder meer;
-conserveringsmiddelen, 
-kleur- en smaakstoffen, 
-suiker, 
-nicotine, 
-alcohol, 
-koffie enz., 
-maar ook op allerlei chemicaliën die in het lichaamsvet worden opgeslagen, zoals PCB’s, pesticiden en zware metalen. 

Volgens deze theorie zou het energieniveau van onze cellen verstoord worden door die afvalstoffen, waardoor de stofwisseling vertraagt en het vet niet meer goed wordt verbrand. 

Hierdoor worden we niet alleen dikker, maar kunnen ook allerlei vervelende ziektetoestanden ontstaan, zoals (chronische) vermoeidheid, futloosheid, hoofdpijn, stress, concentratieproblemen, een vale huid, enz. 

‘Ontgiften’ of ‘ontslakken’ zou dan nodig zijn om de cellen te zuiveren, het energieniveau van ons lichaam te herstellen en onze gezondheid te bevorderen. 

Door drastisch af te vallen, wordt het probleem volgens dit principe verergerd, omdat dan de gifstoffen uit het lichaamsvet vrijkomen. De enige oplossing is lozen van het gif, zeggen zij.

De meeste ontgiftingskuren bestaan uit een periode van vasten, gevolgd door een fase waarin alleen rauwe groenten en fruit, verse sappen en veel water op het menu staan. Soms wordt dit gecombineerd met een darmspoeling en worden allerlei voedingssupplementen, actieve kool, plantenextracten enz. aanbevolen. 

*Er bestaat geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs dat je daardoor schadelijke stoffen kunt elimineren uit je organen en lichaamcellen. Het is nutteloos en kan zelfs schadelijk zijn. Een gezond lichaam beschikt over de nodige capaciteiten om ongewenste stoffen buiten te houden en weg te werken. Het is quasi onmogelijk en ook niet nodig om deze processen extra te stimuleren.*

Het pleidooi om meer (rauwe) groenten en fruit te eten of om een paar weken geen alcohol en koffie te drinken is positief. 
Maar één of enkele keren per jaar een ‘ontslakkingskuur’ doen, kan ongezonde eet- en leefgewoonten niet goedmaken. 

*Ook het verband tussen die ‘afvalstoffen’ en overgewicht is niet bewezen.

*Verschillende dagen niet eten, maaltijden overslaan of extreem weinig eten, zoals ontslakkingskuren dikwijls voorschrijven, is bovendien ongezond en kan zonder medische begeleiding of opvolging zelfs gevaarlijk zijn. 

Een sapdieet kan bijvoorbeeld het evenwicht van de darmflora ernstig verstoren en zelfs tot een spastische darm leiden. Dat geldt in het bijzonder voor zwangere vrouwen, bejaarden, mensen met een of andere chronische aandoening (zoals diabetes, hart-, lever- of nieraandoeningen…). Als je toch zo’n kuur wil doen, beperk het dan tot maximum 2 weken. 

Wie gezond is, evenwichtig en gevarieerd eet en voldoende drinkt, kan op de natuurlijke en efficiënte afvalverwerking door het lichaam zelf rekenen. Extra hulpmiddelen zijn dan overbodig. Wanneer de natuurlijke afvalverwerking door het lichaam faalt door ziekte, is een medische behandeling nodig.

De lever en de nieren spelen een belangrijke rol in het wegwerken van ongewenste stoffen die vervolgens via de urine of de gal worden uitgescheiden. Op die manier raakt het lichaam ook afvalstoffen kwijt die het zelf produceert.

*- Voor een goede werking van de nieren is het nodig om voldoende te drinken. Normaal wordt gemiddeld 1500 ml urine per dag uitgescheiden. Het minimumvolume dat dagelijks via de urine moet worden uitgescheiden is 300 tot 500 ml, zoniet kunnen de aanwezige afvalstoffen onvoldoende worden uitgescheiden.* 

*Onder normale omstandigheden moet het lichaam per dag ongeveer 2,5 liter opnemen. 
-De vaste voeding brengt ongeveer 1 liter vocht aan. 
-Dat betekent dat er nog anderhalve liter moet worden gedronken.


*-In geval de lever of de nieren zijn aangetast door ziekte kunnen zij hun taken minder goed of niet meer uitvoeren en kunnen lichamelijke klachten ontstaan. Desgevallend is een aangepaste behandeling nodig en geen ontslakkingskuur.*


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*De rage van de detox* 

Detox, detoxkuur, detoxdieet... het is tegenwoordig allemaal detox wat de klok slaat. Over de zin en de onzin van dit modefenomeen dat de plaats ingenomen heeft van de "afslankingsdiëten"...

*Detoxdiëten en detoxkuren
*De giftige stoffen uitscheiden
*Citroensap, de ster van de detoxkuur
*Detoxdieet


*Detoxdiëten en detoxkuren*

-De feesten van de afgelopen maand(en), 
-de seizoenswissel, 
-de luchtvervuiling, 
-een doffe tint, 
-vermoeidheid, 
-angstgevoelens, 
-constipatie, 
-pijn, 
-hoofdpijn, 
-allergie, 
-slapeloosheid, 
-puistjes… 

Het zijn allemaal redenen om aan detox te gaan doen, de laatste gezondheidsrage bij vips, maar ook bij Jan modaal. 

Detoxdiëten en detoxkuren worden de hemel in geprezen door de media en de uitgeverijen. 
Ook de handel van de detoxproducten scheert hoge toppen: 
*er zijn kruidenthees, 
*azijnen, 
*soepen en 
*andere kwakzalversmiddeltjes, allemaal min of meer dezelfde producten die er prat op gaan van te "verslanken". 


*De giftige stoffen uitscheiden*

Bij detox draait alles om het uitscheiden en uitschakelen van de giftige stoffen (en niet meer de vetten!) die zich in ons arme lichaam ophopen. 

Jacht maken dus op alles wat verontreinigt, ZUIVEREN. 
Na de gootsteen, de lavabo en de toiletpot die we met 'bacteriëndodende' producten schoonmaken is nu ons spijsverteringsstelsel, onze darmen dus, en ons hele lichaam aan een grondige reinigingsbeurt toe: 
-de afvalstoffen die ons vergiftigen, 
-de afbraakproducten die zich jaar na jaar ophopen en onze cellen bezoedelen.

*Wat de verkopers van mirakels wel vergeten is dat we zelf allemaal uitstekend uitgerust zijn om die stoffen uit te scheiden. Onze lever is daarvoor gemaakt! Hij filtert al ons bloed en scheidt het grootste deel van die fameuze giftige stoffen uit die dan in onze urine of stoelgang terechtkomen.
Mits men voldoende drinkt (in onze dagelijkse voeding zit ongeveer 1 liter vocht, dus anderhalve liter wate,thee of sappen drinken is een must!*


*Citroensap, de ster van de detoxkuur*

Geen detoxkuur zonder citroensap: 's ochtends één sapje vermengd met warm water, en niets anders! Het sap zou de darmen reinigen en u de rest van de dag topfit doen voelen. 
De rage voor citroensap is in gang gezet door bepaalde stars die weg zijn - en dat ook laten weten - van de Lemon detox of "Vitale Kuur". 

Deze Lemon detox gaat terug op de jaren zeventig en de publicatie van een werk met als titel "Master Cleanser", zeg maar de "Grote Schoonmaak". 
*De kuur heeft als basis een drankje dat bestaat uit citroensap, esdoornsiroop en cayennepeper. Volgens de auteur Stanley Burroughs zijn citroensap en cayennepeper de reinigende ingrediënten en verzacht de ahornsiroop het drankje. 

-100 gram citroensap levert ongeveer 50 mg vitamine C op - als het water tenminste niet te warm is, want dan kan een deel ervan worden vernield. De vitamine C zou een revitaliserend effect hebben - zo luidt het -, al zijn die effecten niet meteen voelbaar. 

-Komt het omdat citroensap bepaalde vlekken verwijdert (roest, inkt) en dof geworden metalen weer doet glanzen (de antiquairs gebruiken ze) dat het ook onze darmen zou reinigen? Geen enkele voedingsdeskundige heeft al een antwoord gegeven op dit dogma van de detoxrage.


*Detoxdieet*

De principes van het detoxdieet zijn: 
*water drinken, 
*bouillons, 
*kruidenthees, 
*fruitsap; 
*veel fruit en groenten eten (biologisch), 
*vis en volle graansoorten;
*snelle suikers mijden; 
*alcohol en stimulerende dranken bannen of beperken; 
*aan sport doen, 
*ademhalingsoefeningen, 
*relaxen, 
*slapen... 

Deze grote principes van het detoxdieet hebben opvallend veel gemeen met die van de voedingshygiëne en de evenwichtige voeding. 
Het is dus niet zo erg dat ze op deze manier in de mode komen! 
Maar een recente studie heeft aangetoond dat de meeste producten die verkocht worden onder het mom van ontgiftend te werken, geen enkel reëel nut heeft. 
En detox heeft ook een heel groot minpunt: het vasten. Eén of twee dagen vasten in een weekend zijn misschien niet schadelijk voor de gezondheid, maar bij vasten op lange termijn krijgen we een heel ander verhaal!

_Wees dus voorzichtig; een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor 2_ 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

